
Show HN: Paired – Connect nearby people and share knowledges - knlam
https://paired.me
======
knlam
Hi guys, I am a creator of this app. It is built with react-native & grapqhl,
so if anyone has questions regarding about the technology choice, feel free to
ask me

Actually, this is my first app ever, so I think it's not optimized, there are
probably bugs and missing features. Would love to hear feedback and
suggestions from the community

